# Boot Camp + Windows 2000 Pro????



## PirateMyke (Jul 14, 2005)

Hello fellow ehMacer's

I know that bootcamp only "OFFICIALLY" supports Windows XP... but many people have gotton other WIndows flavors (media center, Vista, tablet) to work...
so what about WIndows 2000???

im sure it'd work as it's windows xp but watered down...

what do you think? :yikes:


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

Keep in mind that Windows 2000 prior to SP4 and Windows XP prior to SP1 did not support hard drives that are over 137GB whatsoever, no matter how big or small the partition is. You risk losing all your data on both the Windows and Mac partition by attempting to install the prior versions. (Trust me, I know, why do you think I moved to Mac?)

If you asked me, it may work but it'll be a hassle, if you're up to it go for it, otherwise no.

FYI, Boot Camp only supports Windows XP SP2.


----------



## PirateMyke (Jul 14, 2005)

well my mini's HD is only 60GB's and i could download the SP4 version of 2000 off a torrent site...


----------



## PirateMyke (Jul 14, 2005)

????


----------



## WorldIRC (Mar 7, 2004)

PirateMyke said:


> ????


No one's gonna help you install a pirated version of Windows.


----------



## Apple101 (Jan 22, 2006)

Dude why would you want win2k on your Mac? Windows XP is much better then win2k especially for gaming.

I installed Windows Server 2003 on my iMac and it is f*cking fast!!


----------



## WorldIRC (Mar 7, 2004)

Apple101 said:


> Dude why would you want win2k on your Mac? Windows XP is much better then win2k especially for gaming.
> 
> I installed Windows Server 2003 on my iMac and it is f*cking fast!!



Windows Server as a home use OS?


----------



## Apple101 (Jan 22, 2006)

WorldIRC said:


> Windows Server as a home use OS?


Yup you can convert it to a workstation just be tweaking some services, and features. It outperforms Windows XP through and through!

I can send you an article with instructions on how to do so if you like.


----------



## MacME (Mar 15, 2005)

WorldIRC said:


> Windows Server as a home use OS?


yep, it's an awesome OS! i prefer it over XP, hands down.

How to convert your Windows Server 2003...to a Workstation!


----------



## Apple101 (Jan 22, 2006)

MacME said:


> How to convert your Windows Server 2003...to a Workstation!


I see someone beat me to it


----------



## WorldIRC (Mar 7, 2004)

Apple101 said:


> I see someone beat me to it


Thanks guys!! And no issues with Bootcamp? Do I still use the bootcamp drivers?


----------



## Apple101 (Jan 22, 2006)

WorldIRC said:


> Thanks guys!! And no issues with Bootcamp? Do I still use the bootcamp drivers?


Absolutely! But you must make sure that the disc has SP1 on it already. At work I have it running with Bootcamp, but at home I installed it without using Bootcamp.


----------



## WorldIRC (Mar 7, 2004)

Downloading 2003 R2 Trial now...600kb/s woooh


----------



## Apple101 (Jan 22, 2006)

Enjoy! And fasten your seat-belt!


----------



## WorldIRC (Mar 7, 2004)

So the Bootcamp drivers won't let me install...it requires XP..


----------



## lewdvig (Nov 20, 2003)

Did you ever have any luck with 2000?


----------



## Apple101 (Jan 22, 2006)

lewdvig said:


> Did you ever have any luck with 2000?


I know a few people who have installed Windows 2000 Professional on their Intel Macs. They did it for experimental purposes and have found that when installing a version prior to SP4 it would freeze during the installation. However when using a version with SP4 integrated into it, it installed with no issues. I would like to advise you though that win2k does not support dual processors, and the architecture in the Intel Macs is designed with newer operating systems in mind. If you like I can see if i can get more information for you if you wish to proceed with the installation.


----------



## lewdvig (Nov 20, 2003)

No, that is fine. I am quite comfortable experimenting. 

Given the 2k challenges and MS making Vista incompatible with VMs it looks like XP is teh way to go.


----------

